# Falling Out



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So get bullied by your customer is your answer? Are you seriously that afraid of online reviews?


YES!!!


TNTSERVICES said:


> If he is in the right there is no reason to collapse and give in because of online reviews. If she truly is a nut job, how would this guarantee she won't still leave a negative review.


It is called politics :whistling Being right has nothing to do with the desired outcome. You do the best you can to make a customer happy, even if it means taking a loss, apologizing for something you don't believe in, or helping someone get through a situation they are in ($,$$$???). Remember BS reasons were mentioned, which is often a cover up for lack of funds. 


TNTSERVICES said:


> We shouldn't let online reviews have so much power over us.


:laughing: You obviously don't look at reviews before doing business with a company. Ebay is a perfect example. The FIRST thing I do is look at their feedback before bidding. 

Still it isn't just the online reviews. A happy person tells one or two people about a company they did business with. A pissed off person tells everyone. I would bet you are one of those vocal people. I can be, that is for sure. For example bring up palm routers and I am quick to give my negative opinion on the Bosch Colt router. 

For whatever reason if the customer doesn't want you to work for them, why would you want to go back into THEIR house and keep working? That would be uncomfortable for both parties. Money? That can be made elsewhere. Pride? Sheesh...Hopefully we all take pride in our work but don't let ego get in the way. 

Contracts are a guideline and can be changed with both parties approval. Right or not, some fights are just not worth starting. In this particular case the work wasn't performed so it doesn't sound like there was a loss. Time to move on...


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Come on guys, why can't it be the HO is a jerk? Someone's a jerk we don't know which one yet. Poor guy could be the victim.


True but the OP is leaving out details so the question remains why would an HO not allow a contractor to finish work under his contract.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

wahoo610 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> New to the site, Unfortunately I've run into a bad situation with a homeowner. I've only had two in my time. So i'm lucky for that. I'm in PA and I'll give you the break down, I have a contract with the homeowner and the job was in its last week . The HO decides to finish the job with the help of a relative. I say no we have a contract and I would like to finish what I started. Then she comes up with BS reasons. My question is, can the HO subtract from the final bill what she thinks the cost of say
> any work done after I left. Say like punch list Ect.
> 
> Thanks


Disregarding the details. She wants out. She wants to complete the rest with her relative. Make sure you get paid for completed work, and any materials already purchased (dropped off at her place), and move on. As mentioned before, why show up to an area that you aren't wanted?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

flashheatingand said:


> Disregarding the details. She wants out. She wants to complete the rest with her relative. Make sure you get paid for completed work, and any materials already purchased (dropped off at her place), and move on. As mentioned before, why show up to an area that you aren't wanted?


Yup. The love is gone. Square up and move along.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Yup. The love is gone. Square up and move along.


Added: No warranty for non-completed work.

Sign here please.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Cat lady, say no more...


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Definitely need more details, in 3 posts you haven't told us anything.

What type of job was it? Full addition, bathroom remodel, kitchen cabinet and floor refinishing? You haven't told us the scope of work, what % has been completed, what specific jobs are yet to be completed, what, if any, issues she has with your work, etc. What was the time schedule to completion? Have you had any change orders? Does she feel like you communicate in a timely manner? 

You very well could be innocent here but we need more information to know the entire situation. At this point, any advice is speculation on our parts and may not be the slightest bit helpful.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I wouldnt worry about if you can do this or that, she doesnt like you anymore, move on.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I honestly wouldn't be too bummed if she wanted to do the punch work. That is where I tend to lose money. Take what is owed you, leave a bit on the table for her and move on.

If you just quietly move on, it will be forgotten and not even matter. 

If you fight to do the punch work, which sucks anyway, she will remember you as the jerk who wouldn't leave the job.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KAP said:


> It could be that she is banking on that, but I get the feeling there's more to the story...
> 
> If he only gives half a picture, any advice is shooting from the hip and not really addressing the issue so without the rest of the story, Peter_C's suggestion is relevant and probably the best course of action...


I wasn't really directing that at the op, but really addressing customer bullying in general. 

I agree that there is a lot more to the story than we are getting.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Peter_C said:


> Maybe she is just trying to save money? Or maybe she doesn't have the funds!
> 
> Either way, subtract out a reasonable amount, get paid and move on...
> 
> Fighting it will just leave you with negative feedback on Yelp, and pissed off person tells everyone about their bad experience.


Some battles just aren't worth fighting.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Peter_C said:


> YES!!!
> 
> That's just dumb. Online reviews are not etched in stone and can easily be removed. Also, if I have a 100 positive reviews a handful of bad ones will get ignored for what they are.
> 
> ...


Contracts are legally binding rules that both parties agree to play by. They aren't guidelines. They spell out the actions and responsibilities of both parties. If both parties agree to amend, they absolutely can change, but when one party goes outside the agreement and does something that the other party didn't agree to, there is no approved change now is there.

Since we don't have any details on this particular instance it's impossible to say there is no loss. Sounds like it was a final payment being held up due to punchlist items. They did the punchlist items themselves and now want to subtract what they feel those items are worth.

So far I have always been paid. Never had a single client refuse to pay for anything.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

TNTSERVICES said:


> ~I am in contracting not politics. I don't BS and I dont' get BS'ed. I am in charge on my jobs, period. Is the customer always right, nope and I will let them know when they are.~


We obviously have different perspectives on human psychology. *shrugs*

"They don't have to like you, they have to respect and trust you", is one of my sayings. We both believe in honesty which is the back bone for staying in business.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

To answer simply, she cannot determine how much should be deducted. Deduct a reasonable amount, bill her and collect. If she doesn't pay the full amount, go forward from there.

She did sign a contract. Maybe she doesn't think there is much left and is looking to save some money. Maybe she isn't trying to cheat you and doesn't think she won't have to pay the majority.

Where is she on this? You haven't answered many questions. How much does she think needs to be deducted?

I she thinking a 10% deduction or a 50% deduction?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

builditguy said:


> To answer simply, she cannot determine how much should be deducted. Deduct a reasonable amount, bill her and collect. If she doesn't pay the full amount, go forward from there.
> 
> She did sign a contract. Maybe she doesn't think there is much left and is looking to save some money. Maybe she isn't trying to cheat you and doesn't think she won't have to pay the majority.
> 
> ...


Hopefully I'm wrong, but I'm not sure we're going to hear back on this... 

As many of these threads go when questions start being asked, the OP disappears... it's interesting how it usually from a new poster...

Wonder if there's a correlation... go figure... 

.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Either a HO trying to pick or brains or a wannabe contractor who got caught with his pants down sees that he won't be able to BS us.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Either a HO trying to pick or brains or a wannabe contractor who got caught with his pants down sees that he won't be able to BS us.


I get the sense he's a contractor but if he doesn't answer relevant questions regarding his situation, it's hard to see why he posted in the first place...

How exactly is he expecting us to help him in any substantive way without answering the questions?... :blink:


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Figure out your time and labor, and any materials you have purchased. Deduct a reasonable amount for that part, and let her finish it herself. Take pictures of where you stopped, and what materials are left.

If she is not ok with the amount you have come up with, go to small claims court and provide your documents of where she breached contract. Technically you can sue for more than the amount due to lost income because you committed to her for a set period of time, thereby forgoing other jobs. Lets hope it dont get there


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

You have to take the high road with people like that and you can't be concerned about negative reviews from eccentric people. 

If you think that pulling your pants down to your ankles and letting the customer boink you out of your profits is going to prevent that from happening, they are STILL going to talk bad about you after you give them everything they want. 

You'll get out of the situation with a bleeding rear end and all that the customer will think is that you should have pulled your pants down from the very first meeting. If you do all of these extra things for free now, they'll just say that you should have done it for free all along.



Peter_C said:


> :laughing: You obviously don't look at reviews before doing business with a company. Ebay is a perfect example. The FIRST thing I do is look at their feedback before bidding.


If you read someone's negative review, it's usually very easy to determine whether their gripe is legitimate or if it sounds like it's coming from someone who is full of it. 

I once read a review that said something to the effect of, "...he installed my alarm system and just walked out he door without showing me how to use it..." and then further into the customer's rant, she said, "....I gave the technician a check for $700 and signed 3 pieces of paperwork. I deserve better treatment!"

So I immediately called shenanigans on that because I would have to ask WHY did you give them money and sign the acceptance paperwork if you had concerns?:blink:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tedanderson said:


> You have to take the high road with people like that and you can't be concerned about negative reviews from eccentric people.
> 
> If you think that pulling your pants down to your ankles and letting the customer boink you out of your profits is going to prevent that from happening, they are STILL going to talk bad about you after you give them everything they want.
> 
> ...


Amen! Preach it brotha!


----------

